# Help Finding Dwarf Puffers In The GTA



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm still pretty new to this site but today I ran into a problem and I thought you guys could help. So I have a 10 gallon, well planted with two oto-cats that’s been running for a while and is well established. For some time I’ve been planning on getting some dwarf puffers (probably 2) and today after going to the BA’s in Scarborough which I thought had them in stock, it seems like there’s none to be found and they won’t be receiving any till who knows when. So my question to you guys is simply; where can I find some dwarf puffers in the GTA? If anyone knows of place that has them in stock or someone who has a few to sell it would be much appreciated.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's not really GTA, but the Hamilton Big Al's had a tank very full of fat healthy ones on the weekend...

Carmen


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Aquapets on SilverStar Blvd usually has some. Call in before though.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have seen them around all the time at BA's Scarboro. Just because they don't know when they will have them around again doesn't mean it will never happen.
It might happen within a month. They're only around when you weren't wanting them. 

W


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm istting outside Luckys Aquarium right now. They have ~20-30 DP's in there. Price is $3.99/ea or buy 6 get 1 free. 

Seems like about 10 of them look ok while the other ones probably are new shipment and stressed as they look a little pale and cloudly eyed. 

They got some awesome looking fire red lobsters.   ~$39.99 IIRC.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow thanks guys those are some great leads! I'll definitely have to check out Aquapets and Lucky’s Aquarium. KhuliLoachFan you make a good point there. About a month or so is actually when they said they’d probably have some, I just don’t want to wait that long


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure Aquapets is open as I was around 11-12am yesterday and people coming to the store tried opening the door and it was closed. Also with the new sign up I think they're restructing but I could be wrong. Thier phone number keeps hitting the fax machine so no way to call ahead to check. Only check it out now if you're in the area to check out Luckys otherwise not worth the trip until they got a working phone number to a live person.

BTW open wifi outside Luckys. 



Twiggles said:


> Wow thanks guys those are some great leads! I'll definitely have to check out Aquapets and Lucky's Aquarium. KhuliLoachFan you make a good point there. About a month or so is actually when they said they'd probably have some, I just don't want to wait that long


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I'm istting outside Luckys Aquarium right now. They have ~20-30 DP's in there. Price is $3.99/ea or buy 6 get 1 free.
> 
> Seems like about 10 of them look ok while the other ones probably are new shipment and stressed as they look a little pale and cloudly eyed.
> 
> They got some awesome looking fire red lobsters.   ~$39.99 IIRC.


I went last weekend too, got a lot of good stuff there! Gonna get my map turtle from there soon


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I'm not sure Aquapets is open as I was around 11-12am yesterday and people coming to the store tried opening the door and it was closed. Also with the new sign up I think they're restructing but I could be wrong. Thier phone number keeps hitting the fax machine so no way to call ahead to check. Only check it out now if you're in the area to check out Luckys otherwise not worth the trip until they got a working phone number to a live person.
> 
> BTW open wifi outside Luckys.


Aquapets on silver star opens at 12 noon everyday. Been like this since they opened up many years ago.
I believe their hours are 12-8 mon to sat and 12-7 on sunday.
Best to call and confirm.

And to help with the original topic, AP does carry dwarf puffers on a regular basis.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep you guys were right. I talked with them yesterday and today and today they were able to confirm with me that they just got some more pea puffers. And the fact that they have them on a regular basis is great new to me, can't wait to actually check out the store.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

I got some!!


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> They got some awesome looking fire red lobsters.   ~$39.99 IIRC.


I was just at AP and they have these same crazy red crays! They were $18.99...surprised they are so much cheaper than lucky's.

twiggles, congrats on the new dwarf puffers!


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw those too!! I have never seen them so red like that, and the blue ones in there as well were amazing. And thank you very much, it seems I got one and male and one female so i'm pretty happy about that, they're too cute.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a blue crayfish if anyone is interested, he's really blue for his age, will get bluer everytime he molts  He's a little aggressive, so it's best to put whatever cray you're gonna pair him with in a tank first and introduce him later


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Twiggles said:


> I got some!!


Where did you get your DP from?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

my guess would be AP


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

yep it was Aquapets lol. They got a whole bunch more yesterday if you're looking.


----------

